# jabberd server setup howto?

## batfoot

Hello.

I'm currently running a jabber server for the company I work for, it is running on an old red hat box but the whole server is in need of an upgrade.

I want to use Gentoo as all of our other servers are running it and it's my preference of course  :Smile: 

I've tried and tried to get it to work however can't seem to get it running. I have tried following the howto's on the jabber.org site, and also tried the ebuilds of everything I need.

Does anyone know of a howto for this under Gentoo? I've looked but can't find any.

Thanks

Craig  :Smile: 

----------

## dashnu

i have a jabber server running on gentoo. iirc it was a simple emerge and one config file. What errors are you getting?

----------

## batfoot

Hi Dash,

Thanks for your reply. I'm probably doing everything the hard way. I want the clients to be running something similar to ICQ. At the moment we are using PSI. Which can do all what we want, send msg, files etc. The server end is jabber2. To get this running I need to install, libdn, openssl, mysql etc. etc. It's a pain installing and getting it to work.

I don't mind changing to another server like iirc?? If it is easier to set up and the end users won't notice any difference that is even better  :Smile: 

Can I use jabber clients for connect to iirc?

Thanks alot!

Craig

----------

## georwell

You should post your errors.  If you have jabberd2 running on the redhat box you will need to migrate your users out of it, unless you are using ldap/mysql authentication on a seperate server.

----------

## dashnu

I see, I use a plain jane jabber server with ssl. No mysql / ldap auth. Irc install is a mojor pain in the ass. I have an unrealircd running internaly with all services.. Took me a long ass time to get this running. This imho is not as user friendly for your end users. Some clients do support irc Gaim for one.

----------

## batfoot

Hi.

I am reinstalling gentoo again on my server. I am going to give it one last shot so hopefully I'll get it to go. If I get it working I'll be more than

happy to post the howto that I document for everyone elses use.

Just to let you know what I am going to do...

Installing gentoo now. Once finished I'm pretty sure I have to do the following....

emerge openssl

emerge libdn

emerge mysql

I'll let you know what happens and the outcome. I really hope I can get this to go.

Thanks

Craig  :Smile: 

----------

## batfoot

Hi all.

Just to let you know. I ended up getting it working, and it's a hell of a lot easier than installing it on Red Hat. This is all I had to do...

emerge openssl libidn mysql

I downloaded jabberd2.xx instead of using the jabberd1.4 ebuild.

I extracted jabberd2.xx and typed...

./configure --enable-mysql --enable-ssl --enable-idn

make

make install

I then setup the mysql password with  mysqladmin -u root -h hostname -p password 'newpassword'

It is then just a case of following the steps on the jabber.org site to set up your sm.xml and c2s.xml files in the jabber config folders.

If anyone wants the complete step by step let me know and I'll get one made up.

Thanks 

Craig  :Smile: 

----------

## georwell

You should write one and post it.  Many people have trouble setting this up.  Great work and happy jabbering!

----------

## batfoot

Yep ok no worries. I'll write it up step by step and post it for the rest of the people  :Smile: 

----------

## batfoot

OK I've created one....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2601377.html#2601377

----------

